# pro herp?



## Chris1 (Jun 24, 2020)

Have pro herp disappeared? 
I couldn't connect to their website, and i tried to send a message on their facebook page and i think it started setting up a new facebook account. 
So i thought id ask here.

if they've closed, does anyone know where i can get pro herp panels?


----------



## Herpetology (Jun 24, 2020)

From what I can see they’re setting up a new shop site


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 24, 2020)

Oh that’s a relief! Thanks Herptology!!


----------



## Herpetology (Jun 24, 2020)

Chris1 said:


> Oh that’s a relief! Thanks Herptology!!


I’ve taken it back, after looking at their Facebook page, their sales look like a clearance/shutting down


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 26, 2020)

Noooooooooooooo!!  But thanks for the reply!


----------



## Ssstacey (Oct 17, 2022)

Feel like I’m chasing the white rabbit…
Radiant heat panels where are you?!?!
Anyone know of stockist in Australia at the moment? Ty


----------



## Herpetology (Oct 17, 2022)

https://www.reptileclassifieds.com.au/ads/radiant-heat-panels-70-watt/ @Ssstacey


----------

